# كتالوج صيانة غسيل كلوي option في 4008B والبقية تاتي



## mohabd28eg (25 نوفمبر 2009)

للعلم يوجد بماكينة الغسيل الكلوي ماركة فرزينيس موديل 4008 ارع موديلات هي 4008B,4008E,4008S,4008H

الماكينة الاكثر وجودا والارخص هي 4008B سعرها في مصر سبعة وخمسون الف جنيه مصري حاليا
المكافئ لها في جامبرو في السعر والمواصفات هو AK 95 S وسعرها خمسه وخمسون الف جنيه مصري حاليا
الماكينة الاحدث هي 4008H المكافئ لها في جامبرو Ak 200 Ultra S


ويوجد بها اكثر من option مثل 


1-Online Plus TM
2-Bibag TM
3-Online HDF TM​4- HDF TM 4008 

وده كتاوج الصيانة الخاص بOption
online Plus TM

اليك هذا الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/312142496/OLplus_THB_gb_1_04_99.pdf.html


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## hamidmaroc (12 مارس 2010)

تجديد الرابط لو تكرمت


----------



## eng_mohand (11 يونيو 2010)

*تجديد الرابط لو تكرمت*​


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205455.html


----------



## hamada_ashmony (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا احب اشكر كل من شارك فى هذه الموضوعات وجزاه الله كل خير 
لو سمحت انا محتاج كتالوج صيانه جهاز كلى صناعى ماركه فرزنيس b4008


----------



## mohmmedel (11 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا مريض كلى بقوم بعمل غسيل دموى منذ 20 عاما ارجو من حضرتك انك تعلمنى كيف اقوم برفع الفلو على الماكينه الفريزينيس 4008 بى القديمه انا بعرف كيفيي ضبط برنامج البيكربونات ولكن رفع الفلو معرفتوش وكثير من العاملين معنا بالوحده من التمريض ميعرفوش وانا اعلم ان كفاءه الغسيل مع رفع الفلو 800 افضل


----------



## mohmmedel (14 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohmmedel (14 أغسطس 2012)

ارجوا افادتى على طلبى بكيفيه رفع الفلو فى الفريزينيس 4008 بى الى 800 وهل فعلا يحسن من كفاءه الغسيل


----------



## dr.mahmoud_83 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

mohmmedel قال:


> ارجوا افادتى على طلبى بكيفيه رفع الفلو فى الفريزينيس 4008 بى الى 800 وهل فعلا يحسن من كفاءه الغسيل



تدخل القائمة الرئيسية >تدخل عليالقائمة الفرعية رقم 7 >تدخل علي رقم 6 اللي هيا (dialysate flow)


----------



## waleedkourah (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اعانكم الله


----------



## نور شكيو (19 أبريل 2013)

*الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفع الملف جزاكم الله خيرا*



mohmmedel قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفع الملف جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohabd28eg (20 أبريل 2013)

THB_4008_OPTIONE.rar


----------



## نور شكيو (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم 
بوركتم وطابت نواياكم


----------

